# Google - WebService



## mathon (22. Okt 2005)

Hii,

Ich möchte gerne einen Google-Client implementieren, der die WSDL Date von Google nutzt, um den WebService in Anspruch zu nehmen und citeseer.ist.psu.edu durchsucht.

Kann mir da irgendwer ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, wo das genau erklärt wird, wie man das entwickelt?

lg
mat


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Okt 2005)

http://www.google.com/apis/


----------



## mathon (22. Okt 2005)

HI,

danke für den link, aber das problem ist dass ich nicht weiß wie man die Suche dann über Google auf http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu am besten beschränken kann?

lg


----------



## mlange8801 (22. Okt 2005)

> HI,
> 
> danke für den link, aber das problem ist dass ich nicht weiß wie man die Suche dann über Google auf http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu am besten beschränken kann?



http://www.google.com/apis/reference.html#2_2

Site Restricted Search admission site:www.stanford.edu If you know the specific web site you want to search but aren't sure where the information is located within that site, you can use Google to search only within a specific web site. 

Do this by entering your query followed by the string "site:" followed by the host name. 

Note: The exclusion operator ("-") can be applied to this query term to remove a web site from consideration in the search.
Note: Only one site: term per query is supported. 

z.B. site:citeseer.ist.psu.edu der Suche mitgeben - bei der Ausgabe kannst Du das ja rausfiltern...


----------

